# Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt und mir von euren Erfahrungen berichtet.

Kürzlich habe ich einen neuen PC zusammen gebaut. Nach denn ersten Probeläufen und Spieletests, habe ich fest gestellt, das die Temperaturen meines erachtens etwas hoch sind.
Lüfter blasen die Luft von innen aus dem Gehäuse durch die Radis nach draussen. Da liegen die Temps bei CPU an die 80 Grad, GPU 50 Grad und Wasser bei 42 Grad.

Nachdem mir die Temperaturen zu hoch erschienen, habe ich nochmal alles umgebaut. Nun blasen die Lüfter die Frischluft von draussen durch die Radis ins Gehäuse.
Nun verhalten sich die Temperaturen etwas anders, aber nicht so wie ich es mir erhofft habe.
CPU bei 72 Grad, GPU bei 55 Grad und Wasser bei 46 Grad.

Also meiner Frage sind die Temps im normalen Bereich oder sind sie schon bedenklich?
Habe ihr vielleicht noch einen Tip was ich anders machen kann?

Danke erstmal im Voraus.

Zu meinen Verbauten Teilen:

CPU-Kühler/Wasserpumpe - Swiftech Apogee Drive II
2 x Radi 30mm Dick - Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240
GPU-Kühler - EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel
Backplate - EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti Backplate
Anschlüsse 90 Gradwinkel - 5 x
Rest gerade Anschlüsse
Wasser - Aquacomputer DP Ultra Rot


----------



## Combi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

hi,also die temps sind absolut schlecht.
ich habe einiges an radifläche mehr (einen 1080er mora extern) plus meinen 240er und 360er intern.
alle lüfter auf 5 volt runtergeregelt.
aber ich habe unter vollast nach stunden,immer noch:
cpu: 52 grad
mobo:38 grad
2x gtx780 evga hydro copper: 43 grad

also deine radifläche ist zu niedrig,
und, oder du hast luft in den radiatoren.
hast du die auch richtig entlüftet?
also pc in alle richtungen kippen,während die pumpe läuft?
alleine durch den wasserdruck,bekommst du die luft nicht aus den radis.
du musst den pc in alle richtungen kippen und rütteln,damit sich die luftblasen lösen.
und am besten nicht die pumpe mit 100% laufen lassen,weil
zb mit aufsatz-agb,zieht die pumpe sonst sofort die luftblasen weiter,nochmal in den kreislauf.
ich hab ne laind ddc 1t mit aufsatz-agb.mit 60% pumpenleistung klappt es am besten.
aber heb und kipp mal nen ultra big tower.macht keinen spass... 

ps: deine temps sollten mit der geringen radifläche trotzdem,ca 5-8 grad niedriger sein.
überleg dir,wenns nicht an der luft im radi liegt,dickere oder größere radis zu nehmen.
2x240er 30mm radis,sind für eine cpu allein ok,aber nicht für alles zusammen.
ne flüssigkeitskühlung,so ein fertig-pseudo-wakü-dings,schafft evtl niedrige temps auf der cpu mit nem 240er,allerdings 
hast du auch lüfter,die unerträglich laut sind.
und bei ner wakü,kommt silent auch oben auf der nice-to-have liste.
lüfter auf 7 oder 5 volt drosseln.traumhaft!


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Was ich noch kontrollieren würde ich ob der Cpu Kühler auch richtig sitz. Am besten nochmal abmachen und schauen wie das bild der Wärmeleitpaste aussieht. Nicht dass der am schluss nur auf der halbe Cpu auflag...


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Als erstes erstmal, der CPU-Kühler sitzt richtig. Das war auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen.
Habe den Kühler auch schon zweimal neu verbaut und jedesmal war die Paste richtig gut verteilt gewesen. Also daher kann es nicht kommen.

Jetzt zu der Radifläche, leider bin ich etwas sehr eingeschränkt was die Größe der Radi's betrifft. Denn es ist ein sehr kleines Gehäuse (NCase M1).
Ich wollte einfach ein sehr kleines Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung bauen. Ich bin froh das ich zwei Radi's verbauen könnte vom Platz her.
Mit der Luft in den Radi's kann ich nicht genau sagen. Aber deinen Ratschlag werde ich mal ausprobieren ob noch Luft im System drin ist.

Meine Pumpe läuft bei ca. 40-70% und habe eine Durchflussgeschwindigkeit zwischen 100-180L. Denke das ist schon gut.
Da kommt mir noch eine Frage auf. Was ist besser, eine hohe Durchflussgeschwindigkeit oder eine niedrige?

Warum ich Frage ist, nach ein paar Tests habe ich mitbekommen, das wenn die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit hoch war (170-200L)die Temperatur anstieg. Jetzt habe ich die Geschwindigkeit etwas runter genommen (100-170L) und mir scheint das die Temperatur etwas gesunken ist.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Darf ich mal fragen wie deine CPU eingestellt ist ? 

 stock ?


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Die laufen bei mir in Standard Einstellung. Habe da noch nicht viel daran rumgestellt. Was ich versucht habe ist die Spannung runter zu nehmen. Auf 1,18V, da hat sich aber auch nicht sehr viel getan an den Temperaturen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Das bedeutet wenn Prime läuft taktet er auf 4,2 ghz ??....oder vllt auf 4,4 ?


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

also bei mir läuft er je nach dem zwischen 0,8-4,4 GHz
Sorry, da bin ich noch ein Anfänger was dieses betrifft. Mit der Spannung habe ich noch nicht viel experimentiert.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Das dachte ich mir und aus diesem grund frage ich 

Denn ....bei einigen Boards ist auf stock "sync all Cores" aktiviert was bewirkt das alle Kerne auf den höchsten turbotakt takten (4,4ghz) anstatt auf 4,2ghz wenn alle kerne belastet sind.
Dafür wird automatisch dann auch eine höhere Vid verwendet was wiederum zu wesentlich höheren temps führen kann.

Das kannst du aber ganz einfach nachschauen indem du Prime startest und dann während das läuft CPU-z öffnest und einen rechtsklick auf das Fenster machst 

So ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



gericomi schrieb:


> Meine Pumpe läuft bei ca. 40-70% und habe eine Durchflussgeschwindigkeit zwischen 100-180L. Denke das ist schon gut.
> Da kommt mir noch eine Frage auf. Was ist besser, eine hohe Durchflussgeschwindigkeit oder eine niedrige?
> 
> Warum ich Frage ist, nach ein paar Tests habe ich mitbekommen, das wenn die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit hoch war (170-200L)die Temperatur anstieg. Jetzt habe ich die Geschwindigkeit etwas runter genommen (100-170L) und mir scheint das die Temperatur etwas gesunken ist.



Grundsätzlich hat der Durchfluss in so hohen Bereichen, wie in denen in den du dich da bewegst im Regelfall keinerlei messbaren Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. Kritisch wird der Durchfluss normalerweise erst in Bereichen deutlich unterhalb von 30 l/h. Bereits ab 60l/h ist mit weiterer Steigerung in dem meisten Kreisläufen kaum noch eine sauber messbare Verbesserung zu erzielen. Hinzu kommt - und das dürfte in deinem Fall der Grund für das sonderbare Verhalten bei erhöhtem Durchfluss sein -, dass die Pumpenabwärme mit in den Kreislauf eingespeist wird. In einem Radiatormäßig ohnehin knapp bemessenen Kreislauf, machen sich die paar Watt die eine schneller drehende Pumpe zusätzlich einbringt durchaus schon mal bemerkbar. Es ist daher ratsam die Pumpe so langsam drehen zu lassen wie möglich. Du wirst dann immer noch mehr als genug Durchfluss haben, kannst aber etwas zusätzliche Abwärme im Wasser einsparen. Im Übrigen erhöht sich der Druchfluss aber auch bei konstanter Pumpendrehzhal mit der Wassertemperuar, da die Viskosität mit steigender Temperatur etwas abnimmt (aber das nur am Rande).

Was ich mir aber allgemein bezüglich des hohen Temperaturniveaus vor allem mal ansehen würde ist die Belüftung der Radiatoren. Welche Lüfter hast du da drauf und vor allem mit welcher Drehzahl laufen sie? Die BI GT Stealth Radis sind aufgrund der hohen Lamellendichte vergleichsweise schlecht für langsam drehende leise Lüfter geeignet - selbst in der 30mm Variante. Die entfalten ihre Leistung erst mit relativ schnell drehenden und damit in der Regel lauten Lüftern. Des Weiteren muss man sepziell in einem so kleinen Gehäuse auch besonderes Augenmerk auf die Abluft-Seite legen. Die Luft muss nach dem Druchströmen der Radiatoren möglichst ungehindert abgeführt werden. Es sollte also nicht alles zugebaut sein. und keine unnötig dichten Lüftergitter verwendet werden. Zudem kann es bei so wenig Volumen u. U. Sinn haben die Belüftungsrichtung zu ändern, je nach dem wie sie aktuell ausgerichtet ist. Im Sinne der Wassertemperaturen ist es am besten wenn beide Radiatoren kühle Außenluft bekommen und die Abluft nach innen geht. Allerdings kann das bei einem so kleinen Gehäuse zu Hitzestaus im Inneren führen, weshalb hier manchmal die Methode besser ist, die Lüfter beider Radiatoren nach draußen blasen zu lassen. Was in so einem kleinen Gehäuse selten gut funktioniert ist eine Konfiguration bei der die Lüfter eines Radiators einblasen und die des anderen hinaus. Bei so einer Konfiguration wird die Fläche des ausblasend bestückten Radiators fast wirkungslos, weil aus dem kleinen Gehäusevolumen fast nur vorgewärmte Luft aus dem ersten Radi und von den restlichen Komponenten gezogen werden kann.
Insgesamt ist die Fläche für die vorhandene Heizleistung (inkl. OC) natürlich auch nicht besonders üppig. Ein externer Radiator, der mit Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen wird, würde die Lage ungemein entspannen und ist durchaus imho komfortabel handhabbar.


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir und aus diesem grund frage ich
> 
> Denn ....bei einigen Boards ist auf stock "sync all Cores" aktiviert was bewirkt das alle Kerne auf den höchsten turbotakt takten (4,4ghz) anstatt auf 4,1ghz wenn alle kerne belastet sind.
> Dafür wird automatisch dann auch eine höhere Vid verwendet was wiederum zu wesentlich höheren temps führen kann.
> ...



Ok ihr sind meine Daten


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat der Durchfluss in so hohen Bereichen, wie in denen in den du dich da bewegst im Regelfall keinerlei messbaren Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. Kritisch wird der Durchfluss normalerweise erst in Bereichen deutlich unterhalb von 30 l/h. Bereits ab 60l/h ist mit weiterer Steigerung in dem meisten Kreisläufen kaum noch eine sauber messbare Verbesserung zu erzielen. Hinzu kommt - und das dürfte in deinem Fall der Grund für das sonderbare Verhalten bei erhöhtem Durchfluss sein -, dass die Pumpenabwärme mit in den Kreislauf eingespeist wird. In einem Radiatormäßig ohnehin knapp bemessenen Kreislauf, machen sich die paar Watt die eine schneller drehende Pumpe zusätzlich einbringt durchaus schon mal bemerkbar. Es ist daher ratsam die Pumpe so langsam drehen zu lassen wie möglich. Du wirst dann immer noch mehr als genug Durchfluss haben, kannst aber etwas zusätzliche Abwärme im Wasser einsparen. Im Übrigen erhöht sich der Druchfluss aber auch bei konstanter Pumpendrehzhal mit der Wassertemperuar, da die Viskosität mit steigender Temperatur etwas abnimmt (aber das nur am Rande).
> 
> 
> Was ich mir aber allgemein bezüglich des hohen Temperaturniveaus vor allem mal ansehen würde ist die Belüftung der Radiatoren. Welche Lüfter hast du da drauf und vor allem mit welcher Drehzahl laufen sie? Die BI GT Stealth Radis sind aufgrund der hohen Lamellendichte vergleichsweise schlecht für langsam drehende leise Lüfter geeignet - selbst in der 30mm Variante. Die entfalten ihre Leistung erst mit relativ schnell drehenden und damit in der Regel lauten Lüftern. Des Weiteren muss man sepziell in einem so kleinen Gehäuse auch besonderes Augenmerk auf die Abluft-Seite legen. Die Luft muss nach dem Druchströmen der Radiatoren möglichst ungehindert abgeführt werden. Es sollte also nicht alles zugebaut sein. und keine unnötig dichten Lüftergitter verwendet werden. Zudem kann es bei so wenig Volumen u. U. Sinn haben die Belüftungsrichtung zu ändern, je nach dem wie sie aktuell ausgerichtet ist. Im Sinne der Wassertemperaturen ist es am besten wenn beide Radiatoren kühle Außenluft bekommen und die Abluft nach innen geht. Allerdings kann das bei einem so kleinen Gehäuse zu Hitzestaus im Inneren führen, weshalb hier manchmal die Methode besser ist, die Lüfter beider Radiatoren nach draußen blasen zu lassen. Was in so einem kleinen Gehäuse selten gut funktioniert ist eine Konfiguration bei der die Lüfter eines Radiators einblasen und die des anderen hinaus. Bei so einer Konfiguration wird die Fläche des ausblasend bestückten Radiators fast wirkungslos, weil aus dem kleinen Gehäusevolumen fast nur vorgewärmte Luft aus dem ersten Radi und von den restlichen Komponenten gezogen werden kann.
> Insgesamt ist die Fläche für die vorhandene Heizleistung (inkl. OC) natürlich auch nicht besonders üppig. Ein externer Radiator, der mit Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen wird, würde die Lage ungemein entspannen und ist durchaus imho komfortabel handhabbar.


 


Also ich habe gelesen das die Stealth´s Radi gut für langsam drehende Lüfter wäre. Daher habe ich sie mir zugelegt. Ausserdem gibt es nicht viel Anbieter die so schmale Radi´s anbieten.

Meine Lütfer sind 2x Akasa Apache PWM Lüfter und aus Platzgründen 2x Akasa AK-FN078 Slimline PWM Lüfter

Ich werde mal versuchen die Drehzahl der Pumpe noch ein wenig runter zu nehmen. Mal schauen was es bringt und wenn es nur 2-4 Grad sind. Jedes Grad weniger zählt


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

^^genau das was ich mir dachte 

 Deine CPU ist übertaktet und die temps sind dafür normal. (Normalerweise darf sie wenn alle kerne ausgelastet sind nur auf 4,1 Ghz takten)

 Welches Board hast du ?


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

hier mal ein Paar Bilder, damit ihr meine Platzverhältnisse seht.


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^genau das was ich mir dachte
> 
> Deine CPU ist übertaktet und die temps sind dafür normal. (Normalerweise darf sie wenn alle kerne ausgelastet sind nur auf 4,1 Ghz takten)
> 
> Welches Board hast du ?


 
Asus Maximus Impact VII


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



gericomi schrieb:


> Also ich habe gelesen das die Stealth´s Radi gut für langsam drehende Lüfter wäre. Daher habe ich sie mir zugelegt. Ausserdem gibt es nicht viel Anbieter die so schmale Radi´s anbieten.


Wo hast das denn her? Die BI GT-Stealth-Serie ist schon seit Jahren die Radiatorserie mit der höchsten Lamellendichte und deshalb eben gerade nicht gut für langsame Lüfter geeignet. Vermutlich bezog sich die Aussage ausschließlich auf die Dicke. Dünne 30mm Radis sind im Regelfall besser für langsame Lüfter geeignet als dickere, aber unter den 30mm dicken Radis sind die BI GT Stealth wegen ihrer hohen Lamellendichte die, die sich am schlechtesten für langsame Lüfter eignen. 240er 30mm Radi gibt´s btw. wie Sand am Meer .



gericomi schrieb:


> Meine Lütfer sind 2x Akasa Apache PWM Lüfter und aus Platzgründen 2x Akasa AK-FN078 Slimline PWM Lüfter


Das dürfte der Grund sein - noch dazu auf den Radis mit dem hohen Luftwiderstand. Speziell Slim-Lüfter auf Radis mit hoher Lamellendichte bringen so gut wie gar nichts. 



gericomi schrieb:


> Ich werde mal versuchen die Drehzahl der Pumpe noch ein wenig runter zu nehmen. Mal schauen was es bringt und wenn es nur 2-4 Grad sind. Jedes Grad weniger zählt


Schadet hier nicht, löst aber nicht das Grundproblem .

Edit: Die Radiatoren auf deinen Bildern sehen aber nicht wie BlackIce GT Stealth aus - das müssten BlackIce Nemesis 240GTS Radis sein. Die sind besser geeignet als BlackIce GT Stealth. Was die Slim-Lüfter, die so gut wie keine Luft zum Atmen haben angeht, hilft aber selbst diese gute Nachricht kaum weiter...


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wo hast das denn her? Die sind schon seit Jahren die Radiatorserie mit der höchsten Lamellendichte und deshalb eben gerade nicht gut für langsame Lüfter geeignet. Vermutlich bezog sich die Aussage ausschleißlich auf die Dicke. Dünne 30mm Radis sind im Regelfall besser für langsame Lüfter geeginet als dickere, aber unter den 30mm dicken Radis sind die BI GT Stealth wegen ihrer hohen Lamellendichte die, die sich am schlechtesten für langsame Lüfter geeignete sind. 240er 30mm Radi gibt´s btw. wie Sand am Meer .
> 
> 
> Das dürfte der Grund sein - noch dazu auf den Radis mit dem hohen Luftwiderstand. Speziell Slim-Lüfter auf Radis mit hoher Lamellendichte bringen so gut wie gar nichts.
> ...


 

Ok, was für Radi´s würdest du denn dann empfehlen und die passenden Lüfter dazu?


----------



## Ryle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Stell Asus Multicore Enhancement aus iim Bios und dann senke die Spannung der CPU noch per Minus Offset soweit wie es stabil bleibt. So um die -0,03 - 0,05V macht beinahe jede CPU @Stock mit.
In dem Case mit 30mm Radiatoren sind die Temps je nach Drehzahl auch relativ normal. Sinnvoller Aufbau der Radiatoren wäre unten Intake (einsaugend) und im Seitenteil Exhaust (ausblasend).

Aber bei der Radiatorfläche mit der Lamellendichte und einem relativ kleinen, engen Case, welches sich bauartbedingt nun mal aufheizt brauchst du dich bei deiner Hardware über die Temperaturen nicht wundern. Allerdings sind die GPU Temperaturen ja völlig ok und an der CPU lag einfach zu viel Spannung an. 1.25V sind eben wegen dem Auto OC, normal sind die irgendwo bei 1,1-1,15V bei Standard Takt. Dazu kommt eben noch der Umstand, dass es eine Haswell CPU ist die sowieso recht wenig von ner Wasserkühlung profitiert wenn du sie nicht köpfst. Aber bei Stock Settings mit etwas weniger Spannung wird sie bei normaler Last sicherlich nicht an den 70°C kratzen.


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wo hast das denn her? Die sind schon seit Jahren die Radiatorserie mit der höchsten Lamellendichte und deshalb eben gerade nicht gut für langsame Lüfter geeignet. Vermutlich bezog sich die Aussage ausschleißlich auf die Dicke. Dünne 30mm Radis sind im Regelfall besser für langsame Lüfter geeginet als dickere, aber unter den 30mm dicken Radis sind die BI GT Stealth wegen ihrer hohen Lamellendichte die, die sich am schlechtesten für langsame Lüfter geeignete sind. 240er 30mm Radi gibt´s btw. wie Sand am Meer .
> 
> 
> Das dürfte der Grund sein - noch dazu auf den Radis mit dem hohen Luftwiderstand. Speziell Slim-Lüfter auf Radis mit hoher Lamellendichte bringen so gut wie gar nichts.
> ...


 

Du hast recht das sind die BlackICE GT Stealth. Nun sie ziehen die Luft von unten an, nur die GPU steht im wege. Man kann es leider nicht ändern.
Manche machen es so bei diesem Gehäuse das die oben zu einen 120 Radi verbauen und unten einen 240 und haben den selben CPU und GPU drin. 
Darum frage ich mich wie die es schaffen die Temps in zaum zu halten.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



> Asus Maximus Impact VII


 
 Sehr gut .....dann ist es easy 


 Einmal bitte ins bios gehen und CPU Ratio von "sync all cores" auf "Auto" stellen


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



gericomi schrieb:


> Du hast recht das sind die BlackICE GT Stealth. Nun sie ziehen die Luft von unten an, nur die GPU steht im wege. Man kann es leider nicht ändern.
> Manche machen es so bei diesem Gehäuse das die oben zu einen 120 Radi verbauen und unten einen 240 und haben den selben CPU und GPU drin.



Nein eben nicht - es sind BlackIce NEMESIS 240GTS . Die sind besser als die BlackIce GT Stealth für langsame Lüfter geeignet. 



gericomi schrieb:


> Darum frage ich mich wie die es schaffen die Temps in zaum zu halten.


Die werden vermutlich nicht auch noch übertakten !?

Edit: Der untere Radi dürfte in dieser Konfiguration mit den Slim-Lüftern fast  nichts bringen und auch der an der Seitenwand ist nicht optimal  belüftet, aber das sind halt Dinge die bei so wenig Platz nicht  ausbleiben. Wakü-üblich niedrige Temperaturen dürften mit dieser  Konfiguration einfach nicht erreichbar sein - dazu bräuchte man einen  externen Radiator, oder man müsste weniger Heizleistung verbauen / auf OC verzichten.


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

man oh man  was ein Wort ausmacht. Ist das nun besser oder schlechter das es die NEMESIS sind?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Das ist wie bereits gesagt besser, aber mit den Slim-Lüftern und so gut wie keinem freien Luftweg, ist besondere der untere Radi trotzdem sehr ineffektiv, weil er eben sehr schlecht be- und entlüftet wird. 
Ein Graka-Kühler der den Radi nicht so vollflächig abdecken würde, könnte ein bisschen helfen, aber dickere Lüfter passen da nicht rein, was letztlich das größere Problem ist.

Edit: Was hängt denn da an der Rückwand? Ein Ausgleichbehälter?
Eigentlich wäre diese Stelle optimal für Schnellkupplungen, um einen externen Radi anzuschließen. Damit hätte sich das Problem erledigt.


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Ja das ist ein Ausgleichbehälter. Ich weiß, das ich mit so einem Gehäuse keine Wunder erwarten kann. Aber irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein dieses zumindestens halbwegs in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ich habe das Gehäuse deswegen ausgewählt weil es so klein ist und mit Wakü das hat nicht unbedingt jeder.


----------



## SpatteL (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Ist doch egal, wecher das nun ist, die Radis bekommen einfach nicht genug Frischluft bzw. ist der Luftstrom durch andere Komponenten gestört.
Zudem ist die Radifläche für die HW mMn sowieso zu knapp bemessen.
Die 780Ti hat eine TDP von 250W, der i7-4790K hat 88W =~340W + oc = 400W
Die Faustformel besagt etwa 75-100W pro 120er Radi(hängt natürlich auch mit der dicke der Radis und mit den Lüftern zusammen).
Da bist du also gerade so drin.
Daher glaube ich auch nicht, das es andere mit einem 240er und einem 120er gekühlt bekommen.

Vielleicht bingt es ja auch noch ein paar K, wenn du das Blech, mit dem du das hintere Lüftergitter abdeckst, abmachst.

Edit: ok, da hängt der AGB dran.. auch nicht so optimal für den Luftstrom...

MfG


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Danke danke für das Feedback, wie schon gesagt bin ein Neuling was dieses betrifft.(auch hier im Forum)

Das eine Bild was ich Angehängt habe wo man den seitlichen Radi sieht, ist noch ein altes Bild. Die Lüfter sind nun vor dem Radi und ziehen die Luft an und blasen es durch den Radi ins Gehäuse.

Wie ich schon sagte ich wollte einfach ein Gehäuse habe was so Kompakt wie möglich ist.

Wenn ich mit Prime95 eine Test fahre, dann gehen die Temps kaum oder selten über die 60 Grad Marke.
Erst wenn die Gaka ins spiel kommt gehen die Temps in die höhe.

Würde es was bringen, wenn ich mir statt der 780Ti eine 980 zulegen würde? Denke schon oder? Sie hat ja fast 100W weniger.


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Sehr gut .....dann ist es easy
> 
> 
> Einmal bitte ins bios gehen und CPU Ratio von "sync all cores" auf "Auto" stellen


 
Habe ich gemacht aber der CPU geht immernoch auf 4,4GHz hoch


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

ok 

dann noch mal ins bios und statt "Auto" auf "per core" stellen und dann darunter die turbostufen selber eintragen 

1 core - 44
2 core - 44
3 core - 43
4 core - 42 

das wären dann die normalen Turbostufen

 Alternativ kannst du auch das Bios flashen dann könnte sein das es auf Default Settings schon richtig eingestellt wird.


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ok
> 
> dann noch mal ins bios und statt "Auto" auf "per core" stellen und dann darunter die turbostufen selber eintragen
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Ausdauer  
Habe es geschafft und die Temps sind jetzt ca. 10 Grad weniger bei Prime95 ohne Gaka.

Wie kann man einen Test fahren mit CPU und Gaka zusammen?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



gericomi schrieb:


> Würde es was bringen, wenn ich mir statt der 780Ti eine 980 zulegen würde? Denke schon oder? Sie hat ja fast 100W weniger.



Weniger Heizleistung im System ist auf jeden Fall hilfreich - und wenn sich das, wie hier, auch noch mit mehr Rechenleistung verbinden lässt - warum nicht! 
Nichts desto trotz wird das System mit den internen Radiatoren nie so gut gekühlt werden wie bei Radiatoren die Platz zum Atmen haben, oder mit einem externen Radi (der ja nicht da Gehäuse größer macht, sondern irgendwo platziert wird wo er nicht stört...).


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig starten 

Aber diese Auslastung bekommst du niemals normal hin so das die Temps dabei nicht aussagekräftig für den 24/7 betrieb sind 

Furmark


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig starten
> 
> Aber diese Auslastung bekommst du niemals normal hin so das die Temps dabei nicht aussagekräftig für den 24/7 betrieb sind
> 
> Furmark



Was ist der 24/7 Betrieb?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

24 stunden 7 Tage ....damit ist die normale Auslastung über dauer gemeint 

Prime und Furmark lasten CPU und GPU zu 100% aus und genau das wirst du bei normalen Anwendungen nie haben.
Ergo kannst du ca 10° abziehen was dann eher der temp bei normaler Auslastung entspricht


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Habt ihr noch einen Tipp welche Slim Lüfter ich noch nehmen kann? Denn die ich jetzt drin habe (Akasa AK-FN078 Slimline PWM Lüfter) , sind Mega Laut und das schon bei 1100 Umdrehungen. Das lauteste am ganzen System!

Das sind die Lüfter die ich gefunden habe.

-Akasa AK-FN078 Slimline PWM Lüfter (momentan verbaut)
-Scythe Slip Stream SLIM SY1212SL12M Lüfter
-Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim Edition 1800rpm
-Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Kannst zwar andere Slim-Lüfter nehmen, aber das wird letztlich nicht wirklich was ändern. Bei mehr als 1000 rpm sind eigentlich alle Lüfter gut hörbar und bei der Konfiguration mit Slim-Lüftern müsstest du eigentlich noch höhere Drehzahlen fahren, wenn da wenigstens ein laues Lüftchen durch den Radi gehen soll. Für Radiatoren sind Slim-Lüfter allgemein nicht sonderlich geeignet weil die schmalen Blätter bauartbedingt keine starke Beschleunigung der Luft zulassen - egal bei welcher Marke. Wenn der Radiator dann noch so dicht eingepackt ist wie es aktuell der Fall ist, ist es eigentlich egal was du drunter packst - er wird nicht sonderlich effektiv werden.


----------



## gericomi (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte mich bedanken für die Tipp's und Ratschläge.

Werde nun ein neues Thema eröffnen. 
Es soll an die gerichtet sein, die mit dem selben Gehäuse oder auch ein kleines Gehäuse mit Wakü ausstatten wollen.

Trotzallem vielen danke nochmal


----------



## derneuemann (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Moin, also bei dem Case ist es echt Käse. Aber das einzige was sinn ergibt wäre ein 240mm Radi inder Seitenwand + Lüfter die in das Gehäuse Blasen mit etwa 1500RPM (z.B.Noctua/ guter statischer Druck) für Hochsommer. Bei normaler Raumluft (Beispiel 23°) würde man dann mit rund 1000RPM Lüfter auf dem Radi rund 330Watt bei ca 42° Wassertemperatur erzielen.
Aber selbst die 120mm Lüfter mit 1000RPM sind erheblich leiser als gute Luftkühler in so kleinen Gehäusen. 

Der zweit Radi unten bringt nichts wie es mehrfach schon erwähnt wurde. 
Grundsätzlich ist die Wassertemperatur mit bis zu 46° bei dir aber noch ok, sofern die Pumpe dafür geeignet ist.

Ich weiß, habe es selber gerade gesehen das ich etwas spät hierfür bin...


----------



## gericomi (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei normaler Raumluft (Beispiel 23°) würde man dann mit rund 1000RPM Lüfter auf dem Radi rund 330Watt bei ca 42° Wassertemperatur erzielen.



Hallo, das musst Du mir jetzt mal erklären. Viele sagen das ein Radi 120cm ungefähr eine Wattleistung von ca. 80-100Watt kühlen kann. Da sind wir jetzt wenn es hoch kommt bei einem 240 Radi bei ca. 200Watt. Also müsste ja das garnicht gehen mit deinen 330 Watt, oder doch?


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Du kannst rechnen und vergleich Messungen anstellen... 
1. ein Beispiel: EVGA präsentierte vor nicht langer Zeit auch das Hadron Hydro. Mit einem 240mm Radi im Deckel und kühlte damit erfolgreich einen I7 4770K und ein übertaktete GTX Titan.
2. Man schaue sich mal Testberichte an. Ok 240mm Radiatoren werden nur selten getestet, zumindest heute. Aber 360iger... so, wenn ein 360 bei 280W einen Delta T Wert von 8,7° schafft kann man das auf einen 240 iger runter rechnen. Der 240 kühlt rund 33% schlechter, die Kühlleistung ist nicht Linear mit der Radifläche. Also 8,7 x 1,33 = 11,6° . 15/11,6 x 280W = 360W - 10% Sicherheit= 330W...


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



gericomi schrieb:


> Hallo, das musst Du mir jetzt mal erklären. Viele sagen das ein Radi 120cm ungefähr eine Wattleistung von ca. 80-100Watt kühlen kann. Da sind wir jetzt wenn es hoch kommt bei einem 240 Radi bei ca. 200Watt. Also müsste ja das garnicht gehen mit deinen 330 Watt, oder doch?


 
Niemand sagt, dass man mit einem 120er Radi nur 80-100W abführen könnte . Man sagt, und das zu recht, dass man je ca. 80-100W einen 120er einplanen sollte, wenn man noch verhältnismäßig leise (also <= 1000rpm) kühlen und einigermaßen wakü-würdig niedrige Temperaturen zu erreichen will. Für echte Silentfans empfielt sich schon eher ein 120er pro 50W, während manche lärmresistente AiO-Nutzer sich vielleicht sogar noch mit 150W pro 120er und 1200rpm-Lüftern zufrieden gibt, weil sie nichts besseres gewohnt ist. Habe selbst schon mal bei einem alten Rechner ca. 250W Abwärme mit einen einzigen 120er Radi auf dem ein 1200rpm-Lüfter sein lautes Unwesen trieb dauerhaft abgeführt. Das geht, ohne der Hardware dauerhaft Schäden zuzufügen, aber jeglicher Vorteil einer Wakü (abgesehen von der Optik) ist natürlich dahin. Trotzdem kann man mit einem 120er prinzipiell sogar 400W, 500W oder noch mehr Leistung abführen - allerdings kommt man dann selbst mit turbinenartig hoch drehenden Lüftern in Temperaturbereiche, bei denen viele empfindliche elektronische Komponenten in der Regel nicht mehr zuverlässig unter ihren thermischen Limits gehalten werden können, weil das Wasser schlicht zu heiß wird. Weder 42° noch 46°C sind meine Erachtens Wassertemperaturen die es sich bei einer Wakü anzustreben lohnt, obwohl sie gerade noch in einem Rahmen liegen, bei dem die Hardware meistens noch problemlos überlebt und nur in Ausnahmefällen (z.B. bei sehr hohen Außentemperaturen) Gefahr läuft zu throttln. Sehr erstrebenswert ist so eine knappe Kiste aber nicht - erst recht wenn man schon extra in eine teure Wakü investiert. Mit einer ähnlich lauten oder nur wenig lauteren Lukü lässt sich so was zu den Temperatur-Konditionen schließlich meistens auch in den Griff bekommen - selbst wenn man wenig Platz hat.

Btw: Wenn man bis knapp unter den Siedepunkt geht, kann man wahrscheinlich auch 1000W kontinuierlich mit einem handelsüblichen 120er abführen - nur überlebt das in der Regel keine so "gekühlte" PC-Komponente .

Ein 240er ist daher mit 330W bei 1000 rpm zwar nicht überfordert, aber die Temperaturen sind imho unter aller Sau und 1000 rpm sind auch nicht wirklich leise. 165W pro 120er ist einfach keine Empfehlung wert im Wakü-Bereich, wenn die Wakü Vorteile gegenüber Lukü haben soll. Dazu kommt das bereits angesprochene Problem, dass auch die größte Radiatorfläche nichts bringt wenn die Luftversorgung und -abfuhr nicht passt. Die Empfehlung mit den 80-100W pro 120er kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen für einigermaßen günstige Belüftungsverhältnisse und Lüfterdrehzahlen im Bereich von >800 bis 1000 rpm ansetzen. Will man hingegen wirklich leise kühlen (also deutlich unter 800 rpm) und dabei dennoch Wakü-typisch niedrige Temperaturen erreichen, sollte das Verhältnis Fläche/Leistung größer werden (gute be- und entlüftung vorausgesetzt).


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Niemand sagt, dass man mit einem 120er Radi nur 80-100W abführen könnte . Man sagt, und das zu recht, dass man je ca. 80-100W einen 120er einplanen sollte, wenn man noch verhältnismäßig leise (also <= 1000rpm) kühlen und einigermaßen wakü-würdig niedrige Temperaturen zu erreichen will. Für echte Silentfans empfielt sich schon eher ein 120er pro 50W, während manche lärmresistente AiO-Nutzer sich vielleicht sogar noch mit 150W pro 120er und 1200rpm-Lüftern zufrieden gibt, weil sie nichts besseres gewohnt ist. Habe selbst schon mal bei einem alten Rechner ca. 250W Abwärme mit einen einzigen 120er Radi auf dem ein 1200rpm-Lüfter sein lautes Unwesen trieb dauerhaft abgeführt. Das geht, ohne der Hardware dauerhaft Schäden zuzufügen, aber jeglicher Vorteil einer Wakü (abgesehen von der Optik) ist natürlich dahin. Trotzdem kann man mit einem 120er prinzipiell sogar 400W, 500W oder noch mehr Leistung abführen - allerdings kommt man dann selbst mit turbinenartig hoch drehenden Lüftern in Temperaturbereiche, bei denen viele empfindliche elektronische Komponenten in der Regel nicht mehr zuverlässig unter ihren thermischen Limits gehalten werden können, weil das Wasser schlicht zu heiß wird. Weder 42° noch 46°C sind meine Erachtens Wassertemperaturen die es sich bei einer Wakü anzustreben lohnt, obwohl sie gerade noch in einem Rahmen liegen, bei dem die Hardware meistens noch problemlos überlebt und nur in Ausnahmefällen (z.B. bei sehr hohen Außentemperaturen) Gefahr läuft zu throttln. Sehr erstrebenswert ist so eine knappe Kiste aber nicht - erst recht wenn man schon extra in eine teure Wakü investiert. Mit einer ähnlich lauten oder nur wenig lauteren Lukü lässt sich so was zu den Temperatur-Konditionen schließlich meistens auch in den Griff bekommen - selbst wenn man wenig Platz hat.
> 
> Btw: Wenn man bis knapp unter den Siedepunkt geht, kann man wahrscheinlich auch 1000W kontinuierlich mit einem handelsüblichen 120er abführen - nur überlebt das in der Regel keine so "gekühlte" PC-Komponente .
> 
> Ein 240er ist daher mit 330W bei 1000 rpm zwar nicht überfordert, aber die Temperaturen sind imho unter aller Sau und 1000 rpm sind auch nicht wirklich leise. 165W pro 120er ist einfach keine Empfehlung wert im Wakü-Bereich, wenn die Wakü Vorteile gegenüber Lukü haben soll. Dazu kommt das bereits angesprochene Problem, dass auch die größte Radiatorfläche nichts bringt wenn die Luftversorgung und -abfuhr nicht passt. Die Empfehlung mit den 80-100W pro 120er kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen für einigermaßen günstige Belüftungsverhältnisse und Lüfterdrehzahlen im Bereich von >800 bis 1000 rpm ansetzen. Will man hingegen wirklich leise kühlen (also deutlich unter 800 rpm) und dabei dennoch Wakü-typisch niedrige Temperaturen erreichen, sollte das Verhältnis Fläche/Leistung größer werden (gute be- und entlüftung vorausgesetzt).


 
Zwar deutlich übertrieben, grundsätzlich die gleiche Aussage. Und auch mit 50° Wassertemperatur kann man eine GPU noch immer locker leiser und besser kühlen als mit allen Luftkühlern. Nur für CPU Kühler sieht das etwas anders aus... Da ist halt etwas weniger Spielraum... Aber dieser Delta T 5° Wahn, dem ich auch lange erlag ist auch nicht die einzig wahre Empfehlung! Sondern jeder hat seine eigenen Anforderungen!


----------



## gericomi (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Wow. Danke für eure Info´s mit diesen kann ich bedeutet mehr anfangen. 
Warum ich mich für so ein kleines Gehäuse entschieden habe, ist dieser, das ich mal einen kleinen PC zusammen basteln wollte mit einer Wakü.
Mit war von Anfang an klar, das dieses nicht optimal werden würde. Ich wollte eben einfach mal was neues probieren und sehen ob es klappt.
Denn andere haben es ja auch versucht und es hat geklappt. Nun wollte ich hier nur ein Paar Ideen und Erfahrungsberichte aufsammeln. Um evtl. dieses kleine 
Gehäuse in ein halbwegs optimalen System zu verwandeln.

Ich selbst habe schon zwei Wakü PC´s zusammen gebaut, einen Midi Tower wo 3 Radis intern verbaut worden. Hat soweit ganz gut geklappt, war nur nicht mit der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit zu frieden (lagen bei 60-80l) und die Temps konnten sich auch sehen lassen CPU bei Last 50 Grad und GPU bei 45 Grad. 

Mein zweiter versuch war dann ein kleineres Gehäuse und mit einem externen Radi (Mora). Da war ich dann mit fast allem sehr zufrieden. Was mich störte war die Größe und das ich an dem exteren Radi hing.

Das war der Auslöser warum ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, mir ein kleines Gehäuse zu suchen oder zu finden wo alles intern wieder liegt.

Und nun bin ich da wo ich jetzt bin.


----------



## gericomi (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Nach ein Paar Einstellung an der Lüftersteuerung und an der Herzzahl des CPU´s bekomme ich langsam Werte hin, die für mich ok sind. 
CPU bei Last ca.65 Grad, GPU 55 Grad, Wasser 45 Grad.
Und die Lautstärke ist sehr angenehm. Besser wie bei einer Luftkühlung. Da der Lüfter der EVGA 780ti doch sehr Laut war im Spiel. Was mich persönlich nicht gestört hat, nur meine Frau
die gleich daneben sitzt am Schreibtisch, ging es auf den Sack die Turbine zu hören  .

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich mit einem Radi die selben Werte erreichen und der selben Lautstärke?
Ist dem nicht so, bringt es was die GTX980 zu verbauen? Wenn ja dann würde ich mich von meiner 780Ti verabschieden mit Kühler.


----------



## derneuemann (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Wasser 45° ist zwar viel aber ok und wenn du sagst du bist jetzt zufrieden, dann lass es so. Bei veränderungen besteht immer die Möglichkeit das es auch schlechter wird. Es entscheiden zu viele Faktoren, in sehr kleinen Gehäusen darüber ob es funktioniert


----------



## gericomi (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Danke, für die sehr guten Tipp´s. Aber Du wirst es ja selbst kennen. Auch wenn ich momentan zufrieden bin, möchte man immer wieder ein wenig was ändern oder basteln. 
Vielleicht gelingt es mir doch noch ein paar Grad weniger hin zu bekommen.

Leider gibt es hier zu Lande wenige die dieses Gehäuse haben, um von ihnen zu hören was sie so für Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Wo hast du dein´s denn her? Da gab´s ja mal ne Aktion zum Vorbestellen, aber einen Retailer hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## gericomi (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wo hast du dein´s denn her? Da gab´s ja mal ne Aktion zum Vorbestellen, aber einen Retailer hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


Es war doch dieses Jahr wieder so eine Aktion. Da hab ich einfach bestellt. Vor kurzem hatten sie wieder eine Aktion am laufen gehabt. Da musst du ab und an einfach mal auf die Seite schaue von NCase. Was hast Du denn für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Meine beiden Wakü-Rechner sind nicht mehr sehr aktuell (siehe Signatur) und stecken derzeit in Midi- bzw. Bigtowern, wobei der ältere eigentlich mehr den Charakter eines Museumsstücks hat. Der neuere bewohnt ein Corsair Carbide 500R und der ältere ein stark umgebautes CM Stacker STC 01. Alle aktuellen Rechner sind in deutlich kleineren Gehäusen untergebracht und semipassiv/aktiv luftgekühlt. Hatte vor Jahren allerdings auch mal ne Wakü in einem kleinen Cube-Gehäuse verbaut (besagte Konfiguration mit 250W über einen einzelnen 120er Radi). Das war aber mehr als Machbarkeitsstudie und zum Test von Eigenbau-Kühlern gedacht. Trotzdem lief das Teil letztendlich ein paar Jahre lang regelmäßig. Im Sommer wurden die Temperaturen jedoch manchmal nicht nur grenzwertig, sondern wirklich kritisch zumal es damals auch noch kein echtes throttling gab und die Lautstärke war angesichts der stark unterdimensionierten Radi-Fläche alles andere als Wakü-typisch - eher so wie bei einer überlasteten AiO-Kühlung mit Originallüftern. Bei kühler Witterung und wenig bis mittlerer Last ging´s. Durch so was lernt man halt dazu. Damals hatte ich aber zeitweise auch noch drei Wakü-Kisten parallel in Betrieb und war ständig am basteln - die Prioritäten ändern sich mit der Zeit... .

Die neueren Rechner sind bei mir immer sparsamer geworden - vor allem weil dedizierte Grafikkarten für meine Anwendungen überflüssig geworden sind. Mein aktueller Hauptrechner braucht mit 16W im Idle und 60W unter Vollast definitiv keine Wakü mehr. Deshalb sitzt er in einem kleinen LianLi PC-Q03 und der Platz für´s ATX-Netzteil dient dank Pico-PSU als Ansaugschacht für den CPU-Kühler. Als ich das LianLi Gehäuse gekauft habe, hatte ich das NCase M1 auch in der näheren Auswahl, weil damit die Option bestanden hätte später eine Grafikkarte (evtl. mit GPU-Wakü) dazu zu stecken und damit eine der alten Boinc/Spielekisten platzsparend zu ersetzen. Eine Aktion oder einen Retailer habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt aber nicht gefunden. Deshalb fragte ich .


----------



## gericomi (19. Oktober 2014)

Wie ich lese hast du danke auch die eine oder andere Erfahrung auch gemacht.

Wie dieses Thema schon beschrieben habe ich bei diesem Gehäuse eben das Problem das die temp's etwas hoch sind. Ich weiß das man keine Wunder erwarten darf bei der Größe. Aber es ist eine Herausforderung es zu schaffen die temp's in einen Bereich zu bekomme. Wo ich zu Frieden bin. 
Ich denke eben daran, noch einmal die be, Entlüftung zu überdenken. Vielleicht kann ich da noch 1-2 Grad aushole.

Mein Gedanke ist es unten einblasen zu lassen und den oberen Radi die Luft raus zu blasen. Mal sehen ob die Kombination was bringt. Vielleicht habe ich dann einen besseren Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Noch ein Gedanke ist es auf die GTX980 mir zu holen, da sie ja fast 100 Watt weniger Abwärme hat. Denkst ob dieses was bringt?

Mein vorhergehendes Gehäuse war ein Silverstone SG-08 und war soweit ganz zu Frieden nur die Gaka war mir zu laut. Warum ich wieder auf Wasserkühlung gehen wollte.

Ich denke wegen dem NCase Gehäuse, wird es ganz bestimmt wieder eine Neuauflage geben.
Denn es verkauft sich echt gut. Die Verarbeitung ist spitze und die Details sind wirklich gut durchdacht. Nur der Preis ist heiß!


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Das mit der Graka hab ich doch in Posting #30 schon beantwortet . Klar ist es grundsätzlich nützlich eine sparsamere Graka zu verbauen - und wenn sie auch noch schneller ist erst recht. 
Angesichts der Belüftungssituation des unteren Radiators, die sich ja auch mit einer anderen Graka nicht verbessert, wird es dennoch schwer bei geringer Lautstärke auf gute Kühlleistungen zu kommen. Durch die schlechte Belüftung des unteren Radiators (Platz, Lüfter), steht dir einfach nicht die gleiche Kühlleistung zur Verfügung, wie du sie mit zwei gut belüfteten 240ern hättest. 

Was dein Luftführungskonzept angeht (unten rein, oben raus): Das ist doch bereits mehr oder weniger der Fall?!
Gut es geht nicht oben raus, sondern seitlich, aber das macht das Kraut auch nicht fett. Was auf jeden Fall hilfreich sein könnte, wäre das Heck frei zu machen, damit diese Gehäuseöffnung nicht mehr komplett vom AB verdeckt wird. Je besser die Luft in das Gehäuse hinein und wieder heraus kann, desto weniger kompliziert wird es die Wärme los zu werden.


----------



## SpatteL (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Wäre es für dich evtl. eine Option andere, höhere, Füße an das Case zu machen?
Ich dachte da daran, das Case damit 3-5cm höher zu bekommen und die Lüfter dann von unten/außen an den Radi zu schrauben.
Somit hättest du innen etwas mehr Abstand zur Graka und die Luft könnte besser durch.

MfG


----------



## gericomi (19. Oktober 2014)

Nun mein Lüftungskonzept war als erstes alles nach draußen durch die Radi's  blasen lassen, aktuell ist es umgedreht alles bläst von draußen durch die Radi's in das Gehäuse.

Was ich fest gestellt habe ist, das die Temperaturen wo ich alles raus geblasen habe vom Wasser und GPU  Kühler war, nur der CPU ist heiß geworden. Aber da habe ich nun etwas verändert. 
Aktuell ist sind die  CPU Temperaturen in einem guten Bereich und übersteigen die 65 Grad Marke nicht mehr. Leider ist der GPU leicht gestiegen genauso wie die Wassertemperatur. 

Daher der Versuch jetzt unten durch den Radi einblasen zu lassen und seitlich die Luft durch den Radi wie nach draußen Blasen zu lassen. 

Die Idee das Gehäuse auf höhere Füße zu stellen war auch mein Gedanke, aber ich will äußerlich das Gehäuse so lassen wie es ist. Sonst hätte ich mir nicht so ein kleines Gehäuse gekauft.

Das ist ja eben der Ansporn es zu schaffen in ein Verhältnis hin zu bekommen die temp's


----------



## gericomi (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Hallo, bin wieder zurück. Habe nun gewechselt, von Gaka 780ti auf 980. Nach denn ersten Tests muss ich sagen, das ich ca. 5 Grad weniger Wassertemperaturen habe.
Nun komme ich langsam dahin, wo ich hin will. Nächster Schritt wird sein, das ich den oberen Radi wieder umbauen werde, was heißt das er nicht mehr wie jetzt ins Gehäuse bläst, sondern, wieder na draußen blasen wird. Denke das ich wie meine ersten Tests gezeigt haben, nochmal 2-3 grad bringen werden. Nochmal vorab vielen Dank für die Tipps und Feedbacks von euch.


----------



## obc26 (9. November 2014)

Verstehe nicht warum du nicht einfach neues größeres Gehäuse kaufst und eventuell neue radis !!!


----------



## gericomi (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wakü Temperaturproblem bei i7-4790K mit 780Ti*

Größe ist nicht alles. Das kann doch jeder, ein großes Gehäuse her nehmen und eine Wakü verbauen. Die Kunst ist es doch eher, ein kleines Gehäuse zu wählen und dann eine Wakü zu verbauen, so das man auch noch vernüftige temps erreicht.  Eben mal was besonderes... einfach was unmögliches möglich machen...


----------

